# Healthy Lifestyle



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi all.
I was wondering how someone could work out a healthy lifestyle, seeing as everyone is different with different metabolisms/body types/health issues etc. 
How can people be healthy? Is it best to follow the advice of media/doctors or work it out for yourself with trial and error?
I mean, I've heard how people can have 'too much fibre' and people 'die from water' and 'exercise can cause bone/joint problems'.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

tine said:


> Hi all.
> I was wondering how someone could work out a healthy lifestyle, seeing as everyone is different with different metabolisms/body types/health issues etc.
> How can people be healthy? Is it best to follow the advice of media/doctors or work it out for yourself with trial and error?
> I mean, I've heard how people can have 'too much fibre' and people 'die from water' and 'exercise can cause bone/joint problems'.


Well, each person needs to be individually assessed to see where they are at in fitness and health.
Like are you overweight, if so how much, and how long have you been overweight?
What are your eating habits and your diet?
Do you exercise and in what ways and how many times a week, and how long each time?
Do you have any joint pains, any limitations that you know of, any past injuries, medical issues, accidents, etc?
What kind of job do you have, do you sit at desk all day, or what do you do?
What medical issues do you have?

Stuff like that, you need to know individually where you stand in fitness and health, or a trainer assessing you needs to know, so that a workout/diet plan can be structured to meet your needs individually.

You don't want to overdo anything, whether fiber, water, exercise, etc. 

If you need any help to assess yourself, i can help you :happy:


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Dreamer777 said:


> Well, each person needs to be individually assessed to see where they are at in fitness and health.
> Like are you overweight, if so how much, and how long have you been overweight?
> What are your eating habits and your diet?
> Do you exercise and in what ways and how many times a week, and how long each time?
> ...


Thanks very much, that'd be really helpful 

Like are you overweight, if so how much, and how long have you been overweight?
*I'm underweight and have been so for a few years (worryingly low for the past year).*
What are your eating habits and your diet?
*I'm vegetarian and have a fear of unhealthy food, but also can't work out proteins/good carbs to have. I eat a lot of fruit and vegetables, but lack healthy oils/fats/carbs/proteins.*
Do you exercise and in what ways and how many times a week, and how long each time?
*I walk everywhere for varying amounts of time, but don't do any set exercise.*
Do you have any joint pains, any limitations that you know of, any past injuries, medical issues, accidents, etc?
*I don't think so!*
What kind of job do you have, do you sit at desk all day, or what do you do?
*I'm a student so sit at a desk for a long portion of the day.*
What medical issues do you have?
*I've been diagnosed (and am recovering from) anorexia, I have minor OCD and depression/mood swings.*


----------



## Powder monkey (Jun 1, 2012)

I think the most important thing is to do what you love. If you have a passion for it, you'll have a reason to get up and do it every day.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

tine said:


> Thanks very much, that'd be really helpful
> 
> Like are you overweight, if so how much, and how long have you been overweight?
> *I'm underweight and have been so for a few years (worryingly low for the past year).*
> ...


i'm not very knowledgable of all the details involving anorexia, but of course issues like that can cause depression/mood swings etc... Did you have minor OCD and deression/mood swings before you got anorexia or after?

How long have you had anorexia, and how much have you recovered from it, like 75% recovered, 50% recovered, etc?

Are you on any vitamins or supplements, and if so, which ones and what doesages?

Are you on any medications?

Basically, what we all need, is healthy eating, some vitamins/supplements, and exercise, and sunshine is very important too.

Beans are an excellent super food, consisting of fiber and protein in one. I'm also sort of vegetarian, but i eat fish. So i eat beans about 4 to 5 times a week, all different types of beans, and i eat fish a few times a week. What branch of vegetarian are you? vegan, dairy, eat fish, no fish, eggs, milk, cheese ?? 

How much sugar drinks/foods do you consume per week or per day, like what is your sugar intake (if any)?

Also i don't know if you are familiar with Whey protein powder that makes protein shakes, i think it is now the most popular source for protein shakes amongst bodybuilders, athletes, vegetarians and people who exercise and try to eat healthy. You should be able to get it an any health food store/ vitamin store. Whey Protein Expert Guide: Learn Everything About Whey Protein! | Muscle & Strength

(Then there are foods like Tofu and Tempeh made from soybeans, they have alot of protein in them, and of course nuts, but you don't want to overdo on nuts because of too much oil - i eat nuts about 3 times a week...) 

If you add up the walking you do per day, how much minutes/miles would you guess it to be?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Eat real food - fruit, veggies, etc...stay away from processed junk
Drink water
Eat healthful fats (olive oil, almonds, etc)
Avoid sodas, sugary drinks, and fried foods
Get fresh air and exercise
Get quality sleep, and enough of it (says the girl who is still awake at 12:10 am)
Don't drink alcohol or use drugs


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Did you have minor OCD and deression/mood swings before you got anorexia or after?
*I think it was either after or around the same time!*
How long have you had anorexia, and how much have you recovered from it, like 75% recovered, 50% recovered, etc?
*I've had it since I was 14, but badly since I was 18. I'm about 25% recovered and in therapy.*
Are you on any vitamins or supplements, and if so, which ones and what doesages?
*No, I have no idea if they work so never buy any, haha!*
Are you on any medications?
*Fluoxetine 20mg and Microgynon 30mg.*

Beans are an excellent super food, consisting of fiber and protein in one. I'm also sort of vegetarian, but i eat fish. So i eat beans about 4 to 5 times a week, all different types of beans, and i eat fish a few times a week. What branch of vegetarian are you? vegan, dairy, eat fish, no fish, eggs, milk, cheese ?? 
*That's really cool, my mum's a fish-eating vegetarian too (as was my dad). I eat eggs and drink some milk (have it on cereal), but don't like cheese and don't eat fish*.
How much sugar drinks/foods do you consume per week or per day, like what is your sugar intake (if any)?
*I don't really eat processed sugars (only a bit on fruit juice ice lollies), but I eat a fair amount of fruit, including dried fruit.*
Also i don't know if you are familiar with Whey protein powder that makes protein shakes, i think it is now the most popular source for protein shakes amongst bodybuilders, athletes, vegetarians and people who exercise and try to eat healthy. You should be able to get it an any health food store/ vitamin store. Whey Protein Expert Guide: Learn Everything About Whey Protein! | Muscle & Strength
*Thank you, I'll look into it  Are they actually healthy?*
(Then there are foods like Tofu and Tempeh made from soybeans, they have alot of protein in them, and of course nuts, but you don't want to overdo on nuts because of too much oil - i eat nuts about 3 times a week...) 
*What sort of nuts are the best/would you recommend? Also, I've not heard of Tempeh, is is American?*
If you add up the walking you do per day, how much minutes/miles would you guess it to be?
*I guess I do between 30 minutes to 2 hours depending on the day, but I can't be certain, haha!*

*Thanks very much for the advice so far *


----------



## Powder monkey (Jun 1, 2012)

For nuts, make sure you go unsalted. I personally like Almonds, Walnuts, and Cashews. I like a mix of those three, and I can never say no to Pistachios. 

Top Ten Nuts To Eat | LIVESTRONG.COM Hey look, they mostly agree with me. I never really buy macadamias, because they cost too much.


I actually recently made a Quinoa recipe with walnuts, maybe you'd like it.

1/2 cup dry red quinoa
1/2 cup Walnuts

1 large Fuji apple

3 Tbs balsamic vinegar

1/3 cup dried cranberries
1/4 tsp cinnamon
2 Tbs olive oil

Prepare quinoa in a rice cooker, or on the stove according to directions. Meanwhile, finely chop one cored Fuji apple in a food processor and set aside. Repeat with walnuts. Mix apple, walnuts, and dried cranberries in a bowl and add cinnamon. When quinoa is done cooking, add to the mix. Pour balsamic vinegar and olive oil over the mixture and stir. Serve alone, or add to a salad. Makes seven servings.
Per Serving: *Calories* 144, *Carbs* 17g, *Fat* 8g, *Protein* 2g (Recipe from here)


I actually Julienned my apple, and chopped the walnuts. I thought it just added some more to the texture. You can just finely chop the apple if you want to, or don't have a food processor. 

For the balsamic, if you don't have any I would recommend maybe splurging a little, and buying a nice balsamic, it's really worth it.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Powder monkey said:


> For nuts, make sure you go unsalted. I personally like Almonds, Walnuts, and Cashews. I like a mix of those three, and I can never say no to Pistachios.
> 
> Top Ten Nuts To Eat | LIVESTRONG.COM Hey look, they mostly agree with me. I never really buy macadamias, because they cost too much.
> 
> ...


Wow, that sound so cool!! I like Quinoa a lot so I'll definitely have a go!
Yeah with nuts I always get told to eat peanuts and I hate them (no idea why, something about them tastes weird). I like almonds and cashews a fair amount, but I don't know about the dry texture. Are seeds also good? I heard if you baked with in soy sauce they're really nice!


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

@tine -- just try out different nuts. I'm also not a huge peanut lover, either. What I will eat is cashews or pistachios. You can roast hazelnuts in the oven and they're very delicious that way.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice 
I was also recommended working out with 1.1kg dumbell weights to help my muscles recover and my bones/ligaments to get stronger. Any ideas of work out for your whole body?


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

tine said:


> Thanks for all the advice
> I was also recommended working out with 1.1kg dumbell weights to help my muscles recover and my bones/ligaments to get stronger. Any ideas of work out for your whole body?


Hi Tine, will soon also get back to where i left off with nutrition/assessment, etc..

there are thousands of different ways to workout, and in your situation, as in recovery from anorexia and not too knowledgable yet of all the different workout methods, it would be in your best interest to join a gym. Is there a gym near you?


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

@tine

WATER: The normal recommended dose of water per day is 8 cups, for you I would advise at least 5 cups per day, and you need to sweat - sweating will make you drink more water, that’s why SWEATING is very important and good and it helps to eliminate toxins out of your body as well.

EXERCISE: All the walking you do is good for you, but you also need to do exercises that increase your heart rate and strengthen your muscles. Exercise consists of cardio, strength training and stretching – you need all of these three aspects. Yoga can give you stretching with meditation which you need to relax your mind. If you don’t want to join a gym, then some very basics at home would be push ups (on your knees if you can’t do on your feet), sit ups, squats, mountain climbers, bicep curls, tricep kickbacks, flyes, etc, but I highly recommend you join a gym to learn more of exercise techniques/methods – preferably join in on the group classes. Group classes does 2 things, it gives you a happy social time with others, and you have an overseer trainer instructing and overseeing everyone, rather than the gym section where you have to oversee yourself for the most part. Of course there is personal training, but it comes at a high price. If you could afford personal training that would be the best, or at least for a month even so if you can’t continually afford it. Personal training gives you one on one attention with the instructor. Sometimes they offer small group personal training as well, where it will be maybe 3 to 5 people, so it is still easier for them to watch you individually and assess your progress/limitations, etc. Group classes as in boot camp, pilates, stuff like that, usually will have a dozen or so people maybe more at a time, so you can’t get the individual care, but it is still good cause you are under the guidance of an overseer doing what you are told to do rather than having to figure it out for yourself. Plus the social interaction is very fun and healthy for the mind, especially for introverts. Exercising releases endorphins in the brain, the happy chemicals, so when you do group class, it’s a double whammy of endorphins releasing, because people are happy when exercising because of the endorphin happy chemicals being released, and then the interaction in group class with all these happy people, makes for a very happy experience especially due to the challenge of the various exercise the instructors make you do. I highly recommend group exercise classes. A Banana is the best to eat before working out. Or something with some carbs in it, I’ve heard people say an apple is good too, but bananas are by far the best, even bodybuilders eat a banana before working out. After working out protein is good, like a protein shake, or meal with protein like beans, or eggs are high protein as well. You can mix a protein shake with eggs in it as well. There are many different things you can do. If you eat a meal before working out, make sure it is eaten at least 1 ½ hours before working out, you can’t workout on a full stomach, it’s very uncomfortable and not good to do.

CARBS: What I seem to see lacking in your diet is carbs from starch foods, veggies give carbs which are great, but you also need some starch food carbs. How much starch food do you eat daily or weekly? What kinds and how much of each kind?

BEANS: I get the impression you don’t really eat much beans? How much beans do you eat daily or weekly? Beans are the super food of all foods, they are fiber, they are protein, and they are antioxidants, and overall very filling and sustaining and energizing. As a matter of fact, never eat beans up to about 4-5 hours before bed time, they will keep you awake! :happy:

That’s all for right now, it’s so much to learn, you can only learn in little bits for it to sink in best.

And you need SUNSHINE. Do you get sunshine, how much, how often? 

And yes you need nuts but not overdose on nuts, too much oil, go for beans instead sometimes! And yes roated nuts are supremely DELICIOUS! YUM! :happy:


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Dreamer777 said:


> Hi Tine, will soon also get back to where i left off with nutrition/assessment, etc..
> 
> there are thousands of different ways to workout, and in your situation, as in recovery from anorexia and not too knowledgable yet of all the different workout methods, it would be in your best interest to join a gym. Is there a gym near you?
> *(plus the info post below)*


Thanks for all the great info and this  Yeah, I struggle with drinking water (I tend to drink either too much or too little).
I have a gym membership at university so when I go back I can try classes (my membership covers class costs).
With beans, I rarely eat them, are they as good or better than lentils and which beans are best?
I've recently increased my carbs a bit. I tend to eat brown rice with dinner, or noodles, and bread for lunch and cereal for breakfast. What sorts are the best to have?
With sunshine, I live in the UK so we don't get much over here, but when it's sunny I try and get out in it, haha! Are there ways to improve sunlight intake?

Thanks again for being so helpful 

With whey protein is it good to have before or after exercise? (I bought some whey protein isolate) and what do you mix it with?


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

tine said:


> Thanks for all the great info and this  Yeah, I struggle with drinking water (I tend to drink either too much or too little).
> I have a gym membership at university so when I go back I can try classes (my membership covers class costs).
> With beans, I rarely eat them, are they as good or better than lentils and which beans are best?
> I've recently increased my carbs a bit. I tend to eat brown rice with dinner, or noodles, and bread for lunch and cereal for breakfast. What sorts are the best to have?
> ...


Hi Tine, sorry i'm just getting back to you now, kinda got off track on some other stuff, my apologies.

Does the whey have instructions on it? Here's an article on it? They say bodybuilders use 1 to 2 grams per day, what does the instructions on yours say, cause there are 3 different forms of why protein:
Whey protein isolate - the most pure form of whey protein
Whey protein concentrate - not as pure, slightly higher fat & lactose
Whey protein blend - a mixture of isolate and concentrate
Whey Protein Expert Guide: Learn Everything About Whey Protein! | Muscle & Strength

yeah, brown rice, noodles, bread, cereal, those are all good, porridges are good too, root food is good too such as potatos, cassava, the other type of yams, etc and then theirs the stuff like quinoa, cuss cuss, etc. 

as for beans, there is so many beans and they are all good for you, of course lentil tops with protein, but they all are rich with protein and they are fiber too, and they have antioxidant characteristics too, they are a super food. you could practically survive on beans and rice, the combo is excellent too, rice helps beans' nutritional values to absorb better into the body. 

and thast's great about your free gym class membership, i would love to hear from you when you start that up and how you're doing in that?

Vitamin D and Fish Oil is a substitute for not getting enough sunshine. i been away from the post for so long that now i can't remember if i've discussed vitamins with you yet? you need to be on some vitamins/minerals for sure! 

The first 3 are energizing and a must have always!
Fish Oil 900
Vitamin E Oil 1000
Super B Complex
then there is:
Vitamin C
Flax Seed Oil
Garlic
Ginger
Vitamin A from Betacarotine

pretty much those the label will tell you how much to take


but i'll get back to you on the vitamins and amounts to take, i have to go look at mine, i already calculate mine but can't remember off the top of my head...

now i do something a bit different from the norm, i dont' take vitamins every day, i skip a day and take them every other day. i find it to be enough for my body. i don't like taking vitamins everyday, it's just too overwhelming.

And NO to a multi vitamin! you cannot control what you take and how much the dose is with multis. it's best to control what you vitamins/minerals you take, like in multis some of the doseages are too low individually, or it's lacking something, or it's too much minerals etc, like for me i can't take zinc and magnesium it gives me a strange metallic feeling, so each person has to listen to their body, your body will tell you when it doesn't want something, you'll feel something strange. That's why i don't like multivitamins, you need to control what you take and how much of what you take.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Dreamer777 said:


> Hi Tine, sorry i'm just getting back to you now, kinda got off track on some other stuff, my apologies.
> 
> Does the whey have instructions on it? Here's an article on it? They say bodybuilders use 1 to 2 grams per day, what does the instructions on yours say, cause there are 3 different forms of why protein:
> Whey protein isolate - the most pure form of whey protein
> ...


Thanks for all the information!
I have a quite good form of whey, probably isolate by the amount of protein per serving listed (low fat/carb too). I haven't actually read the packet, but I looked about online a little and people seemed to think mixing with milk was better than water (apparently it tastes weird otherwise).
I'm looking into quinoa but still haven't got round to buying any. I've had beans now though and they seem to be okay with my stomach (I have a sensitive stomach that gets angry at certain foods). Are baked beans the same value as other beans protein wise?
Ahhh that's probably what I'm doing wrong haha! I always took multis when I was younger and found I felt ill after some types and no difference with others. I'll look into those vitamins, are they the most necessary?


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

tine said:


> Thanks for all the information!
> I have a quite good form of whey, probably isolate by the amount of protein per serving listed (low fat/carb too). I haven't actually read the packet, but I looked about online a little and people seemed to think mixing with milk was better than water (apparently it tastes weird otherwise).
> I'm looking into quinoa but still haven't got round to buying any. I've had beans now though and they seem to be okay with my stomach (I have a sensitive stomach that gets angry at certain foods). Are baked beans the same value as other beans protein wise?
> Ahhh that's probably what I'm doing wrong haha! I always took multis when I was younger and found I felt ill after some types and no difference with others. I'll look into those vitamins, are they the most necessary?


oops, sorry, forgot to mention WHAT to mix it with? Almond milk is the best for that, or i guess you could do soy milk too? In the blender is good it mixes it up real well and fast.

you need to eat all varieties of beans. don't ignore any one bean, they are all uniquely good in their own way. like kidney beans have been associated with kidney health. you need all beans. And baked beans are pinto beans. just another variety of beans.

pinto, red beans, split peas, garbanzo beans, black beans, lima beans, lentils, etc.

Beans should not give you any problems with your sensitive stomach, and starch carbs will help your sensitive stomach. my far-fetched guess is your stomach is sensitive because you were not eating enough starch carbs, starch carbs make the stomach happy, especially i find potatos to be very soothing to the stomach, and beans are very easy on the stomach. 

i will get back to you on the vitamin stuff as well

also you can find vegan recipe sites online, look around for some bean and starch carb recipes, just google in "vegan recipes" and browse around through them.

Olive Oil, Vinegar, Balsamic Vinegar, Lemon 

all those things are excellent for the digestive system, make sure you are intaking those 

Aloe is the number one soother for stomach issues, Aloe Vera.

And Yogurt and Pro biotics are also excellent for stomach and digestive issues.

Aloe actually is excellent with acid reflux, it is the best remedy for that, not sure if you have that or not?


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Dreamer777 said:


> oops, sorry, forgot to mention WHAT to mix it with? Almond milk is the best for that, or i guess you could do soy milk too? In the blender is good it mixes it up real well and fast.
> 
> you need to eat all varieties of beans. don't ignore any one bean, they are all uniquely good in their own way. like kidney beans have been associated with kidney health. you need all beans. And baked beans are pinto beans. just another variety of beans.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Oh I really like almond milk (only had it once but it was awesome!) and soy is nice too (unsweetened is nicer I find).
That's good to know. I tend to worry I'm eating the wrong one, rather than thinking a variety is good, so I'll try that. Are chickpeas good too? (I found a can of them in the cupboard).
Ah that's interesting becaus eI didn't eat many carbs for years (mostly just bread) and my stomach got worse and worse because of it. I'll try eating those things too. I have no vinegar or lemon and very little olive oil (I use a tiny bit of flax oil when cooking, but not much at all and not often) so I'll try and get those too! I didn't know vinegar was good, as it's an acid?
I do have acid reflux and generally a very acidic stomach (I get heartburn or stabbing pains after eating some foods especially).


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

you need to get aloe vera asap! that's the best for acid problems! 

When you use the garbanzo beans in the can, drain and rinse them a few times, gets most of the gaseousness out, alot of the gassy part will be in the liquid. 

to start off, try just doing that and then a simple recipe with the garbanzos on the stove, and eat some rice with it, try that, just a bean and rice meal, and see how that makes you feel.

since your stomach is so sensitive, i would say keep the spice down, dont' use too much spice in the beginning. 

Garbanzos are so awesome, they are very tasty! 

so, to just keep it plain and simple to start off, drain and rinse a few times the garbanzos, (in the mean time have the rice on and cooking), and if you can saute some maybe half an onion in a little olive oil, after a few minutes when they are soft and see through you could add the rinsed garbanzos and a bit of your favorite seasoning salt? if you have one, if not maybe a dash of salt and heat it up also with a little squeeze of lemon, or a half tsp vinegar, something like that. Serve with rice. Maybe you could start off like that, not spicy, just plain til you get your stomach in better condition from the acid problems. You could also boil a couple potatos and eat along with the beans and rice, that should make your stomach feel real good. 

i'm not sure what spices you like, you would have to get recipes off the net and try them when you find ones that sound good to you.


Here's a chick pea recipe, and you can look around that vegan site also Chickpea And Capsicum Salad Recipe - Taste.com.au

and here are some other chick pea recipes, click icons at bottom to view more, and you can also google on the net to find loads of recipes also
Chickpea, Spinach & Squash Gnocchi Recipe | Eating Well

Easy Chickpea Recipes | Eating Well

Okra & Chickpea Tagine Recipe | Eating Well

And listen to your body, your body will tell you alot if only you will listen. When you eat something that gives you acid pains, try to discern what ingredient or ingredients is giving you the trouble. because you don't have to eat things that give you acid pain. 

Also split pea soup is very soothing on the stomach. yogurt is soothing also.

but most of all, aloe is the remedy you need for the acid problems, it's nature's natural healer for that and it soothes the throat as well as it's good for burns. so aloe is one of the best remedies for digestive issues. and the olive oil, lemon and vinegar are very important also, and flaxseed, they all cleanse the liver, it is the liver that is connected with the acid in stomach issues as well, you need to cleanse your liver as well. the liver is "the father of all organs", it is very important to take care of the liver.

here's a link on some liver cleansing info: (cranberry is good for the liver also)
14 Foods that Cleanse the Liver | Natural Health & Organic Living Blog


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

First of all what the doctors say about what is healthy for you is true. It is scientifically proven. And it would be for your great benefit if you follow them.

Second, understand what healthy lifestyle works for you.

I'm not a big fan of exercise or gym because it's too much hardwork and I am too lazy to do it. I only do brisk walking and it burns a lot of calories from your body. You could feel it when you feel warmth and sweat.

I'm also not a fan of soda drinks after eating. I prefer clean water because when I drink it, I feel that inside my body is being cleaned, refreshed, and replenish, and the toxins are being flushed away.

Stay away from vices like drugs smoking, and alcohol.

And of course you should free yourself from too much thinking worries, anger, or anything that pollutes the mind. If you have good, clean, healthy sound mind, your body follows.

And always remember, moderation in everything is the key to a healthy lifestyle that would add more years to your life.


----------



## Arabian Knight (Jun 4, 2012)

-Eat food in it's most natural state.

-See food as fuel(not for pleasure).

-Limit your sitting time(either stand or lie down\sleep).

-Exercise regularly.

-Try to be physically active throughout the day.

-Quit smoking\Alcohol.

*
Or you can just live in a farm.*


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

People die from too much water when they don't have enough salt. Usually this applies to athletes who lose electrolytes (this also can happen to people who do Bikram or heated power yoga, not just distance runners or football players) so make sure you get your sodium and potassium and stuff if you work out hard. Gatorade and Powerade are good for this (and they make sugar-free versions) but you can also buy those Emergen-C packets and put them in your water. I've had an electrolyte shit fit once from doing Bikram, I do not recommend that you take the fact that you need electrolytes lightly if you work out super hard and sweat a lot.

However, if you're only moderately active and don't do hard sports or join water drinking contests or try to eat a no-sodium diet, I doubt this will EVER be a concern of yours. It isn't for most people.

I've never heard of anyone getting too much fiber, unless they weren't drinking enough fluids.

As for joint and bone issues, that can come from people who are very overweight exercising too much for their size (like very obese people typically should start out walking and work their way up to harder cardio) or for people who overtrain or people who lift weights wrongly. Also it tends to be a chronic problem with distance runners, but you can always switch over to another form of exercise if running/jogging starts to give you joint problems.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

tine said:


> Thanks for all the advice
> I was also recommended working out with 1.1kg dumbell weights to help my muscles recover and my bones/ligaments to get stronger. Any ideas of work out for your whole body?


I recommend yoga for you. Not Bikram, not in your state of recovery. However, a beginning vinyasa flow class a few times a week, or even a DVD you do at home (then you could do it more often if you wanted) is going to give you increased strength from learning to lift your own body weight. Yoga is not just "stretching." I have taken yin/cool/core restore classes that literally are just isolated poses for 2-5 minutes per pose, but all yoga is not this joint/stretch focused. Vinyasa flow has a nice gentle cardio component (though I would also walk or bike if I were you as well, I don't think vinyasa is enough cardio unless it's bikram or power yoga, which is more intense and aerobic).

But vinyasa flow will give you stretch, strengthening, flexibility, balance, inner peace, mind-body awareness, self-control, and gentle cardio. Yoga is actually great exercise if you do it often enough with another form of cardio. 

You could also try pilates. I've never done pilates, I've heard it's pretty hardcore, but it's basically strengthening from your own body weight as well.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the ideas and advice, it's very helpful!
I had some sort of beans (I forget the name) and a jacket potato today and it seemed to go down fairly well. 
I'm also trying out soy milk and wonder if it's better/the same/worse for you than cows milk?


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

fourtines said:


> People die from too much water when they don't have enough salt. Usually this applies to athletes who lose electrolytes (this also can happen to people who do Bikram or heated power yoga, not just distance runners or football players) so make sure you get your sodium and potassium and stuff if you work out hard. Gatorade and Powerade are good for this (and they make sugar-free versions) but you can also buy those Emergen-C packets and put them in your water. I've had an electrolyte shit fit once from doing Bikram, I do not recommend that you take the fact that you need electrolytes lightly if you work out super hard and sweat a lot.
> 
> However, if you're only moderately active and don't do hard sports or join water drinking contests or try to eat a no-sodium diet, I doubt this will EVER be a concern of yours. It isn't for most people.
> 
> ...


for electrolytes also, coconut water is supreme for electrolytes and great potassium, and bananas are good for potassium also. So try drinking coconut water a few times a week
and eat a banana half hour before exercising


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

tine said:


> Thanks for all the ideas and advice, it's very helpful!
> I had some sort of beans (I forget the name) and a jacket potato today and it seemed to go down fairly well.
> I'm also trying out soy milk and wonder if it's better/the same/worse for you than cows milk?


imo, you need both milks. you need what the regular cows milk has to offer (not low fat, regular)
and you need soy milk and almond milk as well

soy gives you extra protein, so keep that in mind
and almonds as discussed previously are very good for you, so almond milk is good

you could do shakes too like whey, almond milk, soy milk, banana 

that would also be a very good shake

just keep being creative, and google search anything you want to find out about, all the info is on the internet these days, it's a great way to get answers fast too just by google search in case you need a "right now" answer to something too :happy:


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Dreamer777 said:


> for electrolytes also, coconut water is supreme for electrolytes and great potassium, and bananas are good for potassium also. So try drinking coconut water a few times a week
> and eat a banana half hour before exercising


yes thanks you are right about this, I have drank coconut water before, I forgot about it


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

As I mentioned in another thread, personally, I like to do research and then form my own opinions based on trial and error. Any diets thought that sound really extreme (obviously subjective), should be examined closely.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

fourtines said:


> yes thanks you are right about this, I have drank coconut water before, I forgot about it



well, i live in the tropics so i get fresh coconut water, and i do drink from the can time to time also, but what i find with the can is the preservatives give me a headache, but sometimes you can find one that doesn't have preservatives in it would be better. But if i have no choice like when i'm away travelling where i can't get fresh coconut i will rather to drink the one in the can than to not have any at all. 

Coconut water is very good for us! :happy:


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

@tine

I decided a long....time ago to stop watching what the media says about what to eat and what's not healthy unless they're talking about e-coli. Dr.Oz scares me all the fucken time! Once minute avacado is good for you, then the next minute its bad for you. I get so confused I jusr say forget it, I'll just eat it in moderation.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Kyandigaru said:


> @tine
> 
> I decided a long....time ago to stop watching what the media says about what to eat and what's not healthy unless they're talking about e-coli. Dr.Oz scares me all the fucken time! Once minute avacado is good for you, then the next minute its bad for you. I get so confused I jusr say forget it, I'll just eat it in moderation.


lol! i know it can be so bazaar you are right! i read from many different health articles and also test it by eating it or drinking it to see how i feel, kinda like what @Jwing24 was saying


> As I mentioned in another thread, personally, I like to do research and then form my own opinions based on trial and error. Any diets thought that sound really extreme (obviously subjective), should be examined closely.


 i do my own trial and error also, your body tells you so much if only you will listen to it!

and btw, avocado is excellent for you! and as always you want to eat everything in moderation, moderation is always best. avocado is also used for fertility by some cultures! :happy:


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh and one thing to keep in mind which is obvious:

Once you embark on your attempt to make yourself healthy,healthier, or as healthy as possible, listen to your body, listen to your research, don't listen to the detractors who are too lazy to do some research themselves.

People here and there (friends,coworkers,etc.) have given me their 2cp's about my diet and why it's dumb,bad,stupid, not well thought out, doesn't make any sense.

2cp's aren't worth much to me when I've done hours of personal research and experimentation and have seen some results. Their criticisms can become valid when I see them actually get to a level of well being (physically) considered healthy.


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

@Dreamer777

I'm telling you, I remember FOX news doing this shit in one week. Monday they report that red wine may give you a heart attack. Then on thursday, they mention how its good for the heart???!!! Really. Somewhere there is an alcoholic drinking their sorrows away and then panicking about it. 

I think if you just workout, eat the right shit, nothing can go wrong unless you're one of those people that have a health condition.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Dreamer777 said:


> well, i live in the tropics so i get fresh coconut water, and i do drink from the can time to time also, but what i find with the can is the preservatives give me a headache, but sometimes you can find one that doesn't have preservatives in it would be better. But if i have no choice like when i'm away travelling where i can't get fresh coconut i will rather to drink the one in the can than to not have any at all.
> 
> Coconut water is very good for us! :happy:


Oh yeah there are a couple of kinds I can get here that don't have preservatives.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Kyandigaru said:


> @_Dreamer777_
> 
> I'm telling you, I remember FOX news doing this shit in one week. Monday they report that red wine may give you a heart attack. Then on thursday, they mention how its good for the heart???!!! Really. Somewhere there is an alcoholic drinking their sorrows away and then panicking about it.
> 
> I think if you just workout, eat the right shit, nothing can go wrong unless you're one of those people that have a health condition.


What it is that over-consumption of alcohol raises your blood pressure. People who get drunk are prone to high blood pressure.

However, drinking a couple of glasses of wine moderately (I'm talking half of a bottle or less) can be good for the heart, especially when you drink red wine with a meal. 

Everything in moderation.


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

@fourtines

I love red wine. I'm not much of a drinker though, but that I will have.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Kyandigaru said:


> @_fourtines_
> 
> I love red wine. I'm not much of a drinker though, but that I will have.


meee too!


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

fourtines said:


> Everything in moderation.


Very wise words


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

coconut oil is actually very good too, it is good for good cholestrol, alziemers, etc, listed below:

you can buy it in the stores

1 spoonful a day will do the body good! :happy:

Coconut Oil Health Benefits Coconutoil.com - Research on Coconut Oil's Health Benefits

So how are people using coconut oil? What are some of the health benefits of coconut oil being reported? Some of the most recent research has come from people suffering from Alzheimer’s disease, with reports of people improving or even *reversing the effects of Alzheimer’s by using coconut oil.* Alzheimer’s is now seen as a type 3 form or diabetes, and for years we have seen positive results from people with *both type 1 and type 2 diabetes in using coconut oil*. We have also seen a lot of reports of coconut oil health benefits from those suffering from *hypothryroidism*, as coconut oil helps boost *metabolism and raise body temperatures to promote thyroid health.* Restricting carbohydrates and increasing coconut oil in the diet has also led many to report *losing weight with coconut oil*. *Candida sufferers* also report health benefits with coconut oil as research now confirms, and those *suffering from various skin diseases* are also seeing tremendous health benefits by applying coconut oil directly on the skin. The benefits of coconut oil for *healthy hair* are also well known, and other healthy benefits of coconut oil included *fighting off bacterial infections and viruses*. Coconut oil is also increasingly being seen to *benefit athletes and fitness trainers giving them an advantage in sustaining energy levels longer without drugs or stimulants.*


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

fourtines said:


> What it is that over-consumption of alcohol raises your blood pressure. People who get drunk are prone to high blood pressure.
> 
> However, drinking a couple of glasses of wine moderately (I'm talking half of a bottle or less) can be good for the heart, especially when you drink red wine with a meal.
> 
> Everything in moderation.


yep, supposedly resveratrol FTW


----------

